# Englander 25-PDV - what are good settings for the bottom 3 buttons?



## Don2222 (Mar 26, 2012)

Hello

I want to check the bottom 3 buttons.

1 - Low Fuel Feed

2 - Low Burn Air

3 - Air On Temp
The temperature at which the convection blower (Room Blower) comes on.

How do you see what they are?
What should they be set for on the 25-PDV?


----------



## smoke show (Mar 26, 2012)

Doesn't Dexter have one of those? I'll bet he knows.


----------



## Don2222 (Mar 26, 2012)

smoke show said:


> Doesn't Dexter have one of those? I'll bet he knows.


 
He has a 25-PDVC the smaller one but similar.

Anyway, I called tech support
He said just press the lower button and the setting is displayed on the Room Blower Speed readout.
Then use the room blower up and down arrows to adjust the setting.

So this is what I found
Setting I found it at:
2 - 9 - 4

Recommended setting
6 - 4 - 1

Also for a better burn the tech guy and my friend said this is good.
6 - 9 - 1

So I set it for the last one. Thanks


----------



## imacman (Mar 26, 2012)

I'd run it at the factory (6-4-1) setting at first and see where you are.  It might run great right there.  I think that 9 LBA setting is too high (see other thread).


----------



## DexterDay (Mar 26, 2012)

smoke show said:


> Doesn't Dexter have one of those? I'll bet he knows.



Yeah Smoke, Its the PDV... But mine has the analog controller and my Fathers is an 01 (PDV also) and his are set at 6-4-1


----------



## Defiant (Mar 26, 2012)

DexterDay said:


> Yeah Smoke, Its the PDV... But mine has the analog controller and my Fathers is an 01 (PDV also) and his are set at 6-4-1


Smoke you should know better dex has an anal log


----------



## DexterDay (Mar 26, 2012)

Its an oldie, but a goodie... Its a PDV (before it had brass side shields). Its 53,000 (something like that, says it on the Warnock Hersey label)  My Dads has the brass louvers and push button control panel.


----------



## smoke show (Mar 26, 2012)

Defiant said:


> Smoke you should know better dex has an anal log


----------



## stoveguy2esw (Mar 26, 2012)

DexterDay said:


> Its an oldie, but a goodie... Its a PDV (before it had brass side shields). Its 53,000 (something like that, says it on the Warnock Hersey label) My Dads has the brass louvers and push button control panel.


 
the stove on the right is a "tristar" essentially its a relabeled 25-pdvp, we built that unit from 1995 through 2000 for US stove under the tristar 25-5670 label and as teh 25-PDVP under the englander label. was actually my favorite 1990's era stove, lots of room in back to get to stuff when servicing great heat transfer with the tubes in top and the front face and front of the sides as part of the firebox, the stove radiates heat almost like a woodstove. was rated at 1800 sq ft but i think it could do better than that in the right application. great stove! BTW i want to say this one is a 1995 or 1996, hard to tell for sure with this picture but we went to the "downturned" handles in 97 as i recall


----------



## DexterDay (Mar 26, 2012)

stoveguy2esw said:


> the stove on the right is a "tristar" essentially its a relabeled 25-pdvp, we built that unit from 1995 through 2000 for US stove under the tristar 25-5670 label and as teh 25-PDVP under the englander label. was actually my favorite 1990's era stove, lots of room in back to get to stuff when servicing great heat transfer with the tubes in top and the front face and front of the sides as part of the firebox, the stove radiates heat almost like a woodstove. was rated at 1800 sq ft but i think it could do better than that in the right application. great stove! BTW i want to say this one is a 1995 or 1996, hard to tell for sure with this picture but we went to the "downturned" handles in 97 as i recall



I call it a PDV because most parts were labeled under that name and the BTU's match it. 

Its a US 25-5670 (look at the name of the pic/file) . It does radiate heat like a woodstove. It is my favorite for Radiant. You could almost cook a marshmallow over the top of the firebox. Lots of room, like you said.

Like I said. Oldie, but Goodie. Its a 96 I believe. Have to go check tomorrow. I know the month is May, but the year may be 96 or maybe 97??  

Its got a Super thick Firebox. Has to be close to 1/4" . Seems thicker than my 30-NC....


----------



## stoveguy2esw (Mar 26, 2012)

DexterDay said:


> I call it a PDV because most parts were labeled under that name and the BTU's match it.
> 
> Its a US 25-5670 (look at the name of the pic/file) . It does radiate heat like a woodstove. It is my favorite for Radiant. You could almost cook a marshmallow over the top of the firebox. Lots of room, like you said.
> 
> ...


 
hull wrap is 3/16" the top is 1/4" top tubes are schedule 40 i believe yeah, she be solid. thicknesses on the 30 are actually pretty much the same though y "ga" instead of fractional on the wrap im thinkin its 7 ga top is still 1/4 though


----------



## Don2222 (Apr 3, 2012)

DexterDay said:


> Its an oldie, but a goodie... Its a PDV (before it had brass side shields). Its 53,000 (something like that, says it on the Warnock Hersey label) My Dads has the brass louvers and push button control panel.


 
*Wow how much does your old US 25-5670 weigh Dexter?* Mine is 375 lbs and that is heavier than many stoves!
BTW. My lower Auger Motor crapped out today. I put the line cord on it and gave the motor shaft a push and it finally started working. So I put the collar locking bolt on the left side where I can get to it easily for the socket and ratchet. The new sealed bearing motors will finally be rolling in here tomorrow from Lansing MI! Yeah! The old outdated motors can go into the Smithsonian Inst. now. LOL


----------



## DexterDay (Apr 3, 2012)

Don2222 said:


> *Wow how much does your old US 25-5670 weigh Dexter?* Mine is 375 lbs and that is heavier than many stoves!
> BTW. My lower Auger Motor crapped out today. I put the line cord on it and gave the motor shaft a push and it finally started working. So I put the collar locking bolt on the left side where I can get to it easily for the socket and ratchet. The new sealed bearing motors will finally be rolling in here tomorrow from Lansing MI! Yeah! The old outdated motors can go into the Smithsonian Inst. now. LOL



Dont know the weight..?? But I know its Old and its Heavy. Oh and it works. Extremely well!!


----------



## Don2222 (Apr 3, 2012)

Hi Dexter

It does look very good for it's age. Did you re-paint it?

I touched up my 25-PDV and it looks better, but I think more paint will give it a better look.


----------



## DexterDay (Apr 4, 2012)

Don2222 said:


> Hi Dexter
> 
> It does look very good for it's age. Did you re-paint it?
> 
> I touched up my 25-PDV and it looks better, but I think more paint will give it a better look.



Yes. I repainted it. But not being inside a home environment. Means that it gets "abused" sometimes. The top can be a workbench, or storage when not running. So the paint aint that hot right now. But like I said before. For the $300 I paid for it, and the $150 I put in it (comb blower, auger, impingement plate) It works amazingly well.... May have to upload a Video one day to YouTube.


----------

